# Kindly ID plants pls



## zebo (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi,

I was given these 2 plants but we including the giver don't know what they are.
I hope to find out so I can take good care of them.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Thank You.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

From what I can tell they look to me like:

Plant A - Rotala Macrandra
Plant B - Myriophylllum tuberculatum - red foxtail


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

They look like Rotala Macrandra and another Rotala, but I'm not sure. If you want to take good care of them, first plant each stem separately, instead of in a bunch. What size tank and what lighting do you have? They almost certainly need 2 watts per gallon or more light, CO2 injection, and fertilizing with a balanced menu of fertilizers.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The photos are not good, but plant B looks like it could be Pogostemon stellatus in the process of shedding most of its leaves. I agree that plant A is Rotala macandra.


----------



## zebo (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Thanks for helping me ID the plants. I am sorry for the quality of the pictures. I keep gettlng reflection in the glass be it daytime or night time when I am trying to capture the pics. Those 2 pics were the best so far. I will try to take pics again.

Going with:

Plant A = Rotala Macrandra
Plant B = Pogostemon stellatus

Hight light, CO2 and fert. is a must?

Thank You very much.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Hight light, CO2 and fert. is a must?


IMO, yep! Macranda has been known to give folks fits.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The second plant is probably some unhappy/adapting _Rotala wallichii_. The nodes aren't purple, which would indicate _P. stellatus_ and the leaves aren't fine enough (there is a stellatus variety with leaves that thin but it isn't very widespread).


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

It's really hard to tell from the pic but I think plant B may be L. aromatica. The thickness of the main stem seems to big to be R. wallichii.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't think the stems are too thick. The one that looks the thickest is really two close together.

The leaves are much too fine to be _L. aromatica _and don't appear to be toothed at all.


----------



## zebo (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Thank You so much for your help! Cheers!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I agree with Mat that plant B is Limnophila aromatica. Look at the largest possible picture. The upper most leaves are thicker and do have the toothed edge that is typical of aromatica. 

I agree with Cavan that it's not P. stellatus because the nodes do not have purple at them. 

I think we're all in agreement that plant A is Rotala macrandra.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Huh. Well, based on the new photos, I'll have to agree that the first one is _L. aromatica_. Weird.


----------

